# Katherine and Ben Wedding - Bountiful LDS Temple



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## RowmyF (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you did a nice job, but just my 2 cents - I think as a client, I would want more shots that were close up...of our faces, our interaction & less of the scenery.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 24, 2008)

#1 is fabulous. And I agree with Rowmy


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

There are quite a few close ups!  I guess I picked these ones to post because they're different than alot of the standard shots!  I really love the architecture of this building!  I'll get some close ups on here in a few!

Thanks for the comments and compliments!


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

okay, here's a few close ups

9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been to this building. It is absolutely beautiful!
The architecture is great and makes for fantastic pictures. And the scenery... WOW!
I think my favorite has to be #7. Her facial expression is priceless. And #12 is really sweet, very tender.. I like it!
Great job!


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I have been to this building. It is absolutely beautiful!
> The architecture is great and makes for fantastic pictures. And the scenery... WOW!
> I think my favorite has to be #7. Her facial expression is priceless. And #12 is really sweet, very tender.. I like it!
> Great job!


 

Thanks!!

I hate to say it, because I was born and raised here in Utah, but there just aren't a ton of those "breathtaking" locations!  This is obviously one of them!!


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha Yeah I know what you mean. I have been to Utah a ton and I totally agree! 
I have the same problem here in Idaho.. Nothing here is really "breathtaking" or "wow inspiring".

One place that is cool in Utah though is Devils slide up past Morgan. Have you been there?


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Haha Yeah I know what you mean. I have been to Utah a ton and I totally agree!
> I have the same problem here in Idaho.. Nothing here is really "breathtaking" or "wow inspiring".
> 
> One place that is cool in Utah though is Devils slide up past Morgan. Have you been there?


 
How sad is it that I've driven by there easily 100 times (it's actually on the route from my house to my childhood hometown where most of my family still lives), but I've never stopped.  It is really pretty though, maybe my next time through!


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't stopped either, it is on the way to my sister-in-laws. But it is totally pretty, and I keep telling my husband that the next time through we need to stop so I can take some pictures. But, we haven't stopped yet.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

where does your sister in law live???  I live in the lovely city of Brigham City, and my family is in the even lovelier city of Vernal!  If you google them, you'll get quite a feel of the desolate, barren places I've had to live in!!   We actually loved both town, I'm a small town gal!


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

My sister in law lives in Morgan.. HAHA! Yeah I have been to Brigham City.. Loved the movie too.. I haven't been to Vernal yet though. 
During the summer months we frequent Utah often. My husband is a tractor puller and Utah is where most of the pulls are.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2008)

What a small world!!!  If you're ever this way, look me up!  We can show you all the sights, like . . . . . . um . . :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah no kidding, that would be fun. It's nice to have a member of the forum that is close to me in a state that I go to a ton. :mrgreen:


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 30, 2008)

haha Yay for Utah!! lol

the bountiful temple is gorgeous!!!
On your way to Brigham City and Morgan, take a quick trip through Eden and look me up!! 

there's quite a few amazing locations up here!! 

at any rate, the pictures are outstanding!! I love the colors!! Great stuff!!


----------



## toots23 (Jun 30, 2008)

you did a wonderful job and the thing bout making them different i like where you are headin with that looking at the same poses all the time gets a bit boaring


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 30, 2008)

toots23 said:


> you did a wonderful job and the thing bout making them different i like where you are headin with that looking at the same poses all the time gets a bit boaring


 

My thoughts exactly!:thumbup:

I am on my way to the Logan car show this weekend. That is my next trip to Utah. Yippee!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## twocolor (Jun 30, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> My thoughts exactly!:thumbup:
> 
> I am on my way to the Logan car show this weekend. That is my next trip to Utah. Yippee!!! :mrgreen:


 
We are actually taking our family up to Flaming Gorge this weekend for a big camp out!

Here's some spots to stop and see though - Logan Temple, Bear Lake, Logan Tabernacle, Utah State University has some fun photo shoot ops!

I lived in Logan for about 9 years, we absolutely loved it there!

I'll PM you, maybe there's a time overlap and we could meet!


----------



## twocolor (Jun 30, 2008)

LynziMarie said:


> haha Yay for Utah!! lol
> 
> the bountiful temple is gorgeous!!!
> On your way to Brigham City and Morgan, take a quick trip through Eden and look me up!!
> ...


 

My husband and kidos spent about 5 hours in Eden just this Saturday watching my nephew play soccer.  I unfortuneatly was in the hospital with my little daughter  All's okay now though, just a slight scare!


----------



## twocolor (Jun 30, 2008)

toots23 said:


> you did a wonderful job and the thing bout making them different i like where you are headin with that looking at the same poses all the time gets a bit boaring


 

Thanks!  Took the words right out of my mouth!  In this business, if you don't do something a little different, how are you going to make your mark and stand out from all the others?


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been to Logan many times for weddings, funerals, and car shows. We even have friends and family that live there, if it weren't so dang cold we would probably move there.
If we can't meet up on this trip, we go to Utah all the time so we can meet up one of these times.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 2, 2008)

Fantistic!  Great job as always


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

bravo! I like them all even the first one. I say that because I am usually picky about shadows with sunlight fingers in them but it looks ok to me


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 9, 2008)

These are some nice images.  My only .02 is that it, maybe its my monitor at work, but the dress seems to have a blue cast.


----------



## jlykins (Jul 10, 2008)

2 and 5 are my favorites! I really like the compositions as well as the deep colors. JMHO though.


----------



## twocolor (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks ClarkKent (never thought I'd hear myself say that!) and jiykins.  I really appreciate the compliments!


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd say get a good flash. The shadows can be distracting in 4, 9, and 11. The poses are good, but on 6 I would've focused more on the Temple because my eye immediately goes to the house in the background.
I've never shot at the Bountiful Temple, but semi-recently did some pictures at the Timpanogos Temple and loved it.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 24, 2008)

Is Timpanogos pretty? I have never been to it, or even seen it. But I have heard it is just like Bountiful. 


Oh, Twocolor, we will be in Tremonton on the 2nd for the truck pull.


----------



## twocolor (Jul 25, 2008)

Timpanogas is an absolutely gorgeous temple!!  I think the surroundings rival that of the Bountiful Temple!  If you haven't gone, go and take your camera!

Big Bully I'll PM you, and we'll meet up!  We're going to be around on the 2nd, so we'll have to arrange a time!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 25, 2008)

We are going to go and see the new Twin Falls Temple within the next few days. I hear that it is absolutely gorgeous inside. 

Sounds good twocolor.


----------

